# What size to tell sex?



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a pair of what I was told are Haplochromis Kyoga Flameback. Their first spawn has 1 fry that survived and is now about 2 in, maybe a tad more. It is a light gold color with faint black bars on the face like the father and light verticle juvie stripes but no other color. When should I be able to tell if it is male or female? It is in a tank with 5 younger siblings.


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

If it has no color at 2" then it's most likely a female.


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

And that's a good thing!! I have 2 males and only 1 female! Am hoping the majority of the other 5 fry are female also.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

In quite a few victorians you can get a decent guess at the sex by looking at the anal fin. If it is yellowish then it is more likely female, if it is clear colored it is more likely a male. I sexed my Kyoga Flamebacks that way at a very small size and only got one wrong.

Kevin


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tip - I checked it and the anal fin has no color so I'll bank on it being female. Will be adding her to the adult group soon so I suppose that will be the final test.


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Another question about these. They will soon be moving to a larger tank. Should I move the males first, females first, both at once or does it matter?


----------

